# Pocket Power Beast in Platinum: Drag Mini Platinum Kit



## VOOPOO (17/9/19)

Drag Mini Platinum uses unprecendented craftsmanship to create a much more durable finish. Using the same advanced GENE.FIT chip as used in the DRAG 2, DRAG mini is more reliable than you can ever imagine. The innovative FIT mode brings both security and convenience to vapers. Small in size, but FIT from the inside out.





Main Features:
Upgraded Platinum Edition Kit with more attrctive appearance
GENE.FIT chip to protect tanks from burnout
New Uforce N1 and P2 coils
Eco-friendly color resin plate and drip
Convenient sliding type top filling design
Upgraded firmware
Dimensions: 81.5 x 48.5 x 25.5mm
Battery: Built-in 4400mAh
Power Range: 5-117W


More Voopoo Drag Vape Kits just visit this link:Voopoo Drag Kits


----------

